# Dominus Choir Documentation



## organica (Dec 31, 2020)

I remember seeing some love for Dominus Choir on these forums, so this seems a good place to ask.

Got it about a month ago ( the basic Dominus, not the Pro - yet ) and now finally about to have some time to get into it.

Just wondering - is the 5-page quick reference guide the only documentation, or is there something more substantial lurking out there?


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 31, 2020)

The manual that I have has 13 pages, but that is for the pro version.


----------



## organica (Dec 31, 2020)

In that case 5 pages sounds about right.

And in fact, if it's so intuitive it only needs a five page manual, I think I'm going to get along with it very nicely...


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 1, 2021)

organica said:


> In that case 5 pages sounds about right.
> 
> And in fact, if it's so intuitive it only needs a five page manual, I think I'm going to get along with it very nicely...


Please let me know how you are liking it...consider getting it also. Trying to better my 8dio choirs...they are a bit old and looking for a more modern sound and programmability.


----------

